# 1967 ford 2000 water pump question



## Will158 (Oct 23, 2012)

The 1967 ford 2000 water pump backing plate the butts up flush next to the block has a round hole in it that matches a round small hole in the block that is about 1/2 inch deep and goes nowhere. The hole in the backing plate looks to have been plugged with some sort of plastic or silicon. I only bought the pump that bolts to the backing plate, My question is should I plug that hole in the plate with silicon or gasket goop or is it going to hurt to leave it open since it is going to mount flush to the engine block. The backing plate gasket is cut to allow for the hole to match the hole in the block that goes nowhere. The hole I'm speaking of is above the square hole water return hole coming out of the block 

The pump was not leaking from the backing plate before and when I took the pump off the tractor the plastic or seal on the hole was open half way but not leaking

It's a chore to change the water pump on this old tractor, have to dismantle the front radiator housing, radiator and hydraulic pump for the front end loader etc.
Would hate to have it leak after two hours of putting it all back together.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Will158,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

NOTE: The "round small hole in the block that is about 1/2 inch deep and goes nowhere" actually has an opening into the block. See Hacke's post below.


----------



## Will158 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Sixbales

Talked to an old timer mechanic who been working on these old tractors for 40 to 50 years. 
Told me not to plug it ,it purpose is to prevent an air lock in the block. Makes the hole is located at the top part of the back of the pump. 

Anyway problem solved and tractor almost back together. Another 2 hours tomorrow morning and I'll see if I have any leaks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you mean the hole in the center of the pump?
That is the inlet for the pump to circulate the coolant through the block (thermostat closed).

Should not be plugged.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There must be an orifice in the "small hole in the block that is about 1/2 inch deep and goes nowhere"??


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I borrowed a picture from this nice presentation of a 4000 engine rebuild (same pump):
http://muddawg95yj.proboards.com/thread/1741/ford-4000-tractor-engine-rebuild

The hole is situated above and a bit left of the square hole. It is a bit rusty around it.
It looks as it is blind, but it is the casting of the cylinder wall that looks like a bottom. There is (should be) a narrow opening to the side of the cylinder wall.


----------



## Jared73 (Jun 24, 2015)

I just got a honda water pump installed at my home. It is working greatly and the best thing is that it’s super silent. Just because of this feature I got it replaced with my older water pump!


----------

